# Otocinclus (Oto cat) diet & care question?



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

I have 5 Otocinclus (otto cat) in a small planted tank
Right now, I am feeding them exclusively Hikari Sinking Wafer (http://www.hikariusa.com/products/tropical/sinking_wafers.html I think it is the same as the algae wafer except it comes in a different shape)

I think they also feed off the algae in the tank, but the tank seem to be free off any algae except for a bunch of hair algae (I think they clean it off as soon as the algae develop)

Is the sinking wafer itself good enough staple diet for the oto cat? The nurition spec from Hikari seems to suggest high protein content which I thought is not good for oto cat, but they also say it is formulated for cat fish.

And how much should I feed them? I give them 3/4 of a wafer per day now (the 1/4 goes to the shrimp tank), and they usually finish it off in 3 hrs.
Should I feed them more?

all 5 of them are similar sized, about 2 inch length.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the algae wafers really would be better. they are developed toward herbavores like otos not omnivores. you can also feed blanched vegetables.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

www.otocinclus.com is one of the best oto sites I've found on the web. Lots of great info and tips.

Blanched green veggies are great. Growing algae logs is easy and also another good option... means intentionally bringing algae into your tank, though.


----------



## rmc (Dec 6, 2005)

My oto's go nutz for Sera Plankton Tabs.


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

I have tried feeding the otos Zucchini and lettuce (boiled for about 2-3 minutes, very soft)

But they don't seem to be interested at all, they would only suck it a few times and then go away.

Even the cherry shrimp don't seem to be interested, only 2 shrimps (out of 20-30) are glazing on the Zucchini.

I have left them in the tank for more than a day, and they were virtually uneaten.

Yet, the otos (and RCS) seem to go crazy with the Hakari sinking wafer AND they were even eating the fish flake i put in for the shrimp. (I thought oto don't eat fish flake?)

Could this be bad for them since their natural diet is mostly algae and veggie? The sinking wafer and flake seem to have a lot of proteins.
Most of the otos have a nice round tummy.

BTW...it is funny seeing the otos being out compete for the wafer by the RCS even tho they are 3 times the size of the RCS :biggrin:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Choco said:


> Yet, the otos (and RCS) seem to go crazy with the Hakari sinking wafer AND they were even eating the fish flake i put in for the shrimp. (I thought oto don't eat fish flake?)


yep, just like all bettas dont EVER eat fish flake; except for those that do. sometimes you have a fish that will try new foods, then when others see it doing so they eat. thats how i got my betta fry to accept freeze-dried tubifex, i put in 3 guppy fry.



Choco said:


> Could this be bad for them since their natural diet is mostly algae and veggie? The sinking wafer and flake seem to have a lot of proteins.
> Most of the otos have a nice round tummy.


i dont think there is such a thing as excess protien, the body can choose to let it go to waste i think like most other nutrients. the only problem is if they dont get enough of other nutrients, but if the food is made for omnivores they should be ok.

try some algae wafers. just order them online next time you buy something. they will go for it 99.9999999999999999% of the time. in fact, ALL my fish go for it except betta and bumblebee goby (both are carnivorous).


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

i cut a fresh potato and placed it in the tank for a day and the oto seemed to like it. my gourmies also loved it.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> i dont think there is such a thing as excess protien, the body can choose to let it go to waste i think like most other nutrients. the only problem is if they dont get enough of other nutrients, but if the food is made for omnivores they should be ok.


this is simply not true. Unbalanced diets with to much of certain things can cause many problems. Bloat for example and shrimp die early dearths from to much protien


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

so is protein one of those things a body cant get rid of? i know there are many things that it is very difficult to give to certain animals in excess. i thought protein is one of them (the "think" which was the 3rd word means i wasnt certain). also, i believe shrimp cannot really be compared to fish in dietary needs, as they are invertibrates and have different body parts made from different things which metabolize differently.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I think it's safe to say that if you want your otos to love you for life, supplement their diet with zucchini. Seriously.


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

Church said:


> I think it's safe to say that if you want your otos to love you for life, supplement their diet with zucchini. Seriously.


Only problem is...they dont' eat it..??

Should I just keep leaving them in the tank?

I removed it last time after about 1.5 days in the tank, it was almost melting and I was worried it would foul up the water especially in such small tank.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmmm. I wouldn't be surprised if individual catfish have varieties of tastes they prefer over others, just like other animals do... maybe try a few other vegetables, like cucumber? Or blanched spinach leaves?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I understand what you mean on some otos will and won't eat certain things others have luck with. Most of my otos will eat zucchini. Another thing you can try are the canned green beans. My shrimp and otos love those. I also had great success with the seaweed select. It is sheets of pressed dehydrated seaweed. I've had ancistrus and shrimp fight over the seaweed. 

Quite frankly... I don't often treat my otos but once in a blue moon... They must be content as they are so fat that look like they are going to explode and they live a long time.


----------

